# New kid with an old George Eagle Soda



## mgn5553 (Jun 14, 2010)

I may have been here a few years ago. Not sure.

 Anyway, I just thought I show everyone my pride and joy, a GEo EAGLE, swirled, blob top. When I first got it the cork was still in it but it was empty except for some filthy gunk on the bottom.

 So, that's it.

 I enjoy this site very much.

 Thank you.

 MGN


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

mgn553 ~

 In case you didn't notice, your image didn't post. I would like to see it, and will check back later.

 SPB


----------



## athometoo (Jun 14, 2010)

mgn5553 , welcome to the forum . always check to make sure the pic is embedded in the post . its a check mark beside the upload button . hope ya dont mind me posting for you . it a beauty for sure .    sam


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Sam for fixing that. I wasn't sure what that mean. Won't happen again.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! That would be my pride & joy, too! Beauty!  And welcome, or welcome back!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

mgn553 ~

 I too want to welcome you to the "club."  How's about showing us your actual bottle, now that you know the procedure. There's nothing like "The Real Thing!"  er, wait a minute - I think that is a Coca Cola slogan. Oh well, I'm sure you get my meaning.  Lol  []

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's another photo. This is the bottom, obviously. (That was a kind of a dumb to point out, wasn't it ?)

 Photos are taken with a Nokia cell phone so they're not as sharp as they could be. 

 I showed the bottle off at a show in nearby Ballston Spa NY in June 2009. A few of the experts (I won't drop any names unless somebody asks me to) were quite impressed as I was hoping they would be.

 I think I'm getting hooked on this hobby.

 Hi Jim.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

mgn553 ~

 Thanks. I'm assuming you found/dug this bottle, but since I am a ACL soda collector, and know very little about blob/mineral closure bottles, I'm curious as to when your bottle dates, and a possible ball-park value?

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 14, 2010)

wow!!  That is one great looking soda!


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sodapopbob,

 If you Google "New York City Bottle Legacies" you'll come to an article which discusses most of what is known (and that ain't much) about Mr. George Eagle. It's down towards the bottom of the page. You'll also see stenciled-like drawing of what I think looks just like the one I got. I suspect the bottle might be circa 1850s - 1860s.

 I actually found it here in the woods outside Mechanicville. Don't laugh, I was walking home from a party last winter, took a shortcut through the woods, ducked in to relieve myself and Behold, There she was ! That little baby was just looking right up at me. Hell the last time I took anything home that looked that nice was 20 years ago when I lived in Glens Falls ! And I didn't even have to bother discussing anything with the bottle.

 Anyway I thought it had a cool color so I picked it up. I just set it on a window sill and left it there for at least three or four months. 

 Then last May I heard about a bottle show (not an auction) that was gonna go on in Ballston Spa, NY (a 20-minute drive) in early June. A few days before the show I Googled the crap out of the bottle and noticed that it might be worth going to the show and showing it to a few of the experts. I got a whole lot of OOOOOHHS and AAAAHHS from the collectors.

 As for the value, one gentleman who apparently is quite prominent in this business suggested that I wait until the economy picks up again if I'm ever going to sell it. He felt that I could get a substantial price for it. He said not to consider anything less than $3,000. Again, those were HIS words but he is a big mucky-muck in the business. As for the economy picking up, I'm still waiting... 

 Funny thing, when I first found it the cork was still on it and the only thing in it was like this crappy looking black gunk at the bottom. Probably from just years of sitting on the ground. Not a whole lot of gunk, just a little. I wanted to clean it so I carefully removed the cork and the cork immediately disintegrated. I just used dish detergent and warm water and it really looks very good since I cleaned it. It has virtually zero dings in it that I can see. Then again, I'm no expert, either.

 That's really all I can tell ya. 

 Anybody wanna buy it ? : )

 I'm thinking of putting it on Ebay just to see what happens. I've never sold anything there but if I do I'll let you guys know.

 Regards.


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 14, 2010)

About my bottle, I'd like to ask a question:

 Am I wrong to assume that the reason I can't find much info on this thing is because there aren't that many around ? It would seem logical and obviously I hope that's the case. 

 Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Jun 14, 2010)

Just found this Mike, 4th bottle down the page..... sold for $1600 in 2008, that's more than I can offer you...Don't use e-bay use a good auction house for the best price....... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:razh5pSubrwJ:www.absenteeauctions.com/americanbottle_44/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi+%22geo+eagle%22+bottle&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 14, 2010)

mgn553 & epackage ~

 Thanks, guys ... you're my new best friends!  Lol  []

 mgn553 ~  

 For someone who doesn't know much about your bottle, you sure filled up the page right nice. Thanks, that was a real treat to read. And if you ever need someone to "babysit" your bottle, I'm your man!  Lol, again ... []  [] 

 By the way, it may be that the person who deposited the bottle where you found it was out there for the same reason you were ... Lol 3 times  []  []  []

 SPB


----------



## Wangan (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mark.Awesome bottle! Lucky for you the cork was still in or water would have frozen inside and broke it.


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

*RE:*

Here's a shot of a rather small clear bottle with a paper label. It's 5 inches long and approximately 1.75 in width. The only thing on the label that is legible is the red lettering at the bottom: "R.C. Williams & Co." and "New York" in black print under the red lettering.

 I've learned that Mr. Williams was a major importer / grocer who was a regular victim of the extortion going on compliments of Tamany Hall. His building caught fire at one point and he dealt a lot in coffee and sugar. 

 I can't figure out what the product was in this bottle but I think it was some kind of flavoring as the letters "LAV" are barely visible towards the top of the label. I've Googled til I'm blue in the face.

 At the bottom inside the bottle the glasses rise up in crescent shape so that the inside of the bottle isn't really flat at the bottom. You'll see what I mean in future posts today. 

 I'll also have a question about two little dots on the bottom with another photo.

 Cork is still on it, black gunk inside.

 Thanks !


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a shot of the glass rising into a crescent shape inside. Weird, huh ?


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

My final question on this RC Williams bottle: What are those two little bumps ?

 Thanks !


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 15, 2010)

Could you please post a bigger picture of that first bottle? The size you're posting now would be great. 

 Kate[8|]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 15, 2010)

[/quote]
 This is an awsome bottle! Welcome to the forum mgn!!![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 15, 2010)

psychodoodle ~

 In case you were not aware of the feature, and you are trying to get a closeup view of that bottle (or any bottle for that matter) go to the extreme lower right of your screen where you will see a 100% in a box. Just click on it and you will see optional sizes. Click on the size you prefer (say 200%) and the image will automatically increase. There is also a "custom" feature for enlargements over 400%. I have discovered that a lot of people are not aware of this feature and thought it would help to point it out. Try it on the paper label bottle too, and it will help with the otherwise difficult to read wording.  And be sure to return it to 100% when you are done. Otherwise ... well, you will see why if you forget.  Good luck.  []

 SPB


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

pyshodoodle, I'll try but i'm not all the gifted technically speaking...


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

SPB, I didn't know about that enlarging tool either. Thank you !


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm just sitting here fooling around on the computer waiting for another aftershock/earthquake to hit like the 5.7 shaker we had last night, (I live in Southern California) and hope no one minds that I straightened up the last image. []

 SPB

 P.S. ~ mgn553 ... You're welcome. And you are more talented than you think. That's a great photo of a great bottle. Possibly the rarest one currently on AntiquBottles.net. Good job!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 15, 2010)

I heard about that on Facebook pretty much right when it happened. Everybody seemed to need to share that they felt that one!

 Love the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Mark,

 Welcome back, or front. Thanks for the larger pictures, and a tip o' the cap to Bob, but I don't have any 100% button. You guys must have the turbo edition of ABN.

 That George Eagle is something else all together. Wonderful bottle, unlike any embossed soda I ever clapped eyes on! I don't agree with Mr. Guest in calling it a "Swirl." There has gotta be a better graphic description... I'm really glad you shared it here.

 I hope I'm not alone in wanting more of those supersized pictures. 

 Have you been back to this yellow snow zone with clam rake?[8D] There could be other contemporaries of that Eagle just waiting for your method of finding.


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 15, 2010)

surfaceone,

 Hi. Regarding 100% button, it's at the bottom right corner and it's not part of ABN as such I don't think. I think of the basic setup on the computer, at least it is with Explorer. There's an icon of a little magnifying glass along the bottom gray strip and just to the right of that is the 100% thing. Just click that black arrow. 

 As for Mr. Eagle, I still can't believe it was just there. I believed when I picked it up but since I've learned so much more about it, well that's the part I can't believe now.

 The first expert to see it was Mr. Heckler and even he was quite impressed. Ooohs and ahhhs all over the place at a bottle show last year.

 So, anyway, gotta get ready to watch the President tell us how he has no idea how we're going to stop that oil flow in the Gulf.

 Take care all.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have the enlarge button at work, but I do at home.


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2010)

MGN are these the same bottles, the first pic you showed me has what looks like a different top than the second pic which was taken on a towel or something ??????


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2010)

the second pic...


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 16, 2010)

e-package,

 Here's the first of two more taken Wednesday morning, June 16:


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that I think of it, any pic I take would have to have some kind of background. And that first one is just plain white, so again, that's not my pic...

 Here's John, Paul and George Eagle:


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 16, 2010)

epackage is correct. It's not the same bottle. (Gasp!) Mea culpa, apologies and all that...

 I composed a rather long email this morning in answer to epackage's observation / question. Unfortuneately I think I sent that email directly to his mailbox. So here we go again:

 At the time I found the bottle I did not how to transfer photos to my computer, nor did I know you could even do that. But I did know I wanted to have a picture of a "George Eagle blob-top soda with the swirls, his name, etc..." (the bottle I have).  So I googled around, found that pic (the upright shot against the clear white background) and sent it to "MY Pictures." I DID know how to do that much at least. 

 As I thought about it this morning, three things stuck out:

 1) Any photo I take of anything would have to have a background. Ergo, I did take not that picture.

 2) I noticed the top of the bottle in the first pic appears to have a "bonnet effect" where the top sides kind of hang down a little. And my bottle doesn't do that.

 3) There's also in that pic a chip at the bottom of the bottle, directly under the "GE" of George. My bottle has no such chip. 

 I attribute all this at least in part to a lousy memory at age 57.

 I'm also dismayed to realize that I sent an email about the bottle to an auction house out West and I may included that "faux pic" among the pictures. YIKES ! 

 I hope this clears up the confusion. And in case anybody's wondering, yes I do feel like a jackass, knucklehead, dope, you name it !

 mgn5553


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2010)

No biggie, I just happened to notice they looked different and I wasn't sure if it was the "angle of the dangle" or another bottle. Either way it's a beauty ........


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jim,

 Thanks ! I was feeling like a real idiot. Wasn't the first time won't be the last.

 mgn5553


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to the club, I believe I am card holder #1.........lol


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Mark,

 For what it's worth, I found a listing for Geo. Eagle in Michael Polak's book, _Bottles Identification & Price Guide - 6th Edition_, published in 2008.

 It's on page 333:

 "Geo. Eagle

 Dark green, 7", rib body pattern, iron pontil,
 applied mouth, American 1840-1860......*$800-1200*"

 There's no photo accompanying the listing.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 17, 2010)

There may not be a photo w/ that listing, but there is a voice to go w/ that photo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYiCM35V7_w


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 17, 2010)

SurfaceOne, Thanks for the info. Appreciate it.

 mgn5553


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey again Mark, 

 I found another "price guide" listing, also with no photo. This is from the _Kovels' Bottles Price List - 11th Edition,_ published in 1999.

 "*Geo. Eagle*, Spiral Rib, Medium Blue Green, IP, 1845-1855, 6-7/8 in.........................$935.00" pg. 220

 I gotta put in this disclaimer: Warning- A lot of bottle people dismiss these kinda price guides as being overly pie-in-the-sky from a "real" value standpoint. I dunno, as I'm not a good appraiser of bottle "value." I'm learning a bit, but slowly. The authors "base" their price guides on unsourced auctions, sales, internet transactions, etc. Gotta be best possible examples, in many cases. I'll leave further critiquing to those more experienced than I.



> ...but there is a voice to go w/ that photo.


 
 Thanks for the Fractured Fairy Tale, Pat.  I've always been a big fan of Rocky & Bullwinkle and the whole gang...


----------



## mgn5553 (Jun 18, 2010)

surfaceone, Thanks for the additional info. 

 I've done all the research I can on this thing. I did see where a COBALT of the same bottle went for a whole lot of money at auction. Mine is obviously not a cobalt and that leads me to my question of the day: 

 Regarding the exact color, in all the photos I've put up here my Eagle looks like a darkish green. But I'm looking at it right now IN THE SUNLIGHT and it's NOT dark green. It's more of a bluish-green or greenish-blue. So, would I call it a "George Eagle AQUA Soda" ???

 George and I would both appreciate any helpful assistance in clearing this up.

 Signed,

 Wondering (mgn5553)


----------

